# Full Dress Rehearse for Cobia Fishing (May 26, 2018, Buckroe Beach, VA)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

As I promised to some kayakers, I went and made a cobia fishing video to show how I do it. 
A 36 inch cobia showed up in an hour after the launch. So I didn't have to fish for a long time.

The VA cobia season opens on June 1st. I am ready. I will be fishing next weekend.

Video Fishing Log:






Thank you
Joe


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Purdy work.


----------



## Cervus (Feb 5, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

very nice


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Enjoyed as always Joe. Like the big net.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Good stuff. I'm thinking about trying to hit Buckroe next weekend on my yak to give it my first ever shot at them.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

What a good video. Thanks!


----------

